# Wood Stoves vs. Pellet Stoves?



## Dave M (Oct 23, 2012)

Dear Experts,

With help from this forum, I was all set to buy a $3000 soapstone wood stove. Thank you, great help! Just then, a good friend urged me to by a pellet stove instead! From the wood stove purists, can some of you please explain the benefits of a wood stove over a pellet stove?


----------



## begreen (Oct 23, 2012)

No power required is a big plus if you are in an area that has frequent outages. It usually is less expensive too. And the fire view difference is major. Basically a pellet stove is a pellet furnace. It's not the most attractive fire and then there is the noise of two fans constantly running.


----------



## Highbeam (Oct 23, 2012)

Silent intense heat. You can't get the same output from a pellet stove if large amounts of heat impress you.

Free or cheap fuel. Even if you must buy cordwood, the fuel is cheaper. When was the last time you saw a pellet tree? If I need to I can break apart the dining room table and burn it for heat.

No computers to break, blower motors to fail, augers to jamb with a woodstove. Power outage is no problem with wood.

You chose a very expensive woodstove but as a rule, pellet stoves are more expensive to buy.

If my woodstack gets wet, it will dry. If the pellets get wet, I believe they are ruined.

You could and should ask this question in the pellet room since there are some benefits. The big one is thermostatic heat with a huge hopper full of fuel. Less daily work.


----------



## bostock (Oct 23, 2012)

I use wood stove. But i believe a pellet stove will offer more control and efficiency, but cutting your own wood is a lot cheaper (sometimes free if you'r lucky!) Paying a supplier for fuel (whether it's coal, pellets, electric, oil) you are ALWAYS at the supplier's mercy - not usually so with firewood.  That said - if you are not in a position to take the time & effort to procure firewood (aha! that is where the cost comes in LOL), a pellet stove might be your best bet. I have friends with pellet stoves and they love them.


----------



## granpajohn (Oct 23, 2012)

One of the better explanations:
http://www.chimneysweeponline.com/hopel.htm

Many folks run both.


----------



## Wood Duck (Oct 23, 2012)

For me the advantages of my wood stove include the ability to heat the house during a power outage (aside from the wood it is all electric here), the opportunity to collect my own firewood, and the fun of building wood fires. There are times when it would be nice to have a pellet stove that would keep itself stoked while we are out of the house, but I never seriously considered pellets. I enjoy the opportunity to exchange my time and effort for money I'd otherwise spend on heating the house.


----------



## joescho (Oct 23, 2012)

I run both.  The pellet stove is much, much more convienent and easier to clean.  The noise is insignificant.  Keeps my whole upstairs warm.  However, if I need REAL heat, I crank up the wood stove in the basement which will keep my entire house warm (and let the pellet stove start/stop when it needs to).  Its cheaper to run, but is much more messy and more work but I really can't see anything other than a blow torch supplying more heat.  Bottom line is if you intend to have your current heating method replaced, nothing will beat the wood stove.  If you need a suppliment, then the pellet is the way to go.

JS


----------



## begreen (Oct 23, 2012)

You have a premium pellet insert with variable speed DC motors that keep it nicely quiet. Many pellet stoves are much more noisy.


----------



## weatherguy (Oct 23, 2012)

I used to have a pellet stove, the first year I had it there was a pellet shortage and the price shot up, burning pellets that year wasnt that much cheaper than oil, so why should I go through all the trouble of buying pellets, stacking them in my basement, filling the stove everyday, cleaning the stove twice a week when I could just set the thermostat on the furnace wher I wanted it. Since pellet stoves are more expensive and pellets are more than wood it will take longer to recoup your losses. Also, we lost power for a week last year in the oct snow storm, even though I have a insert I was still able to keep my house comfortable.


----------



## begreen (Oct 23, 2012)

That was the deciding factor for us too. After a week long power outage and me pushing the little Jotul 602 for all it's worth I decided it was time to change. We had a Quad 1200i in the living room. I really liked the thermostat feature on a digital thermostat and the once or twice a day loading, but it was like a small pellet blast furnace and this was not one of the noisiest units on the market.


----------



## BrowningBAR (Oct 23, 2012)

Highbeam said:


> Silent intense heat. You can't get the same output from a pellet stove if large amounts of heat impress you.
> 
> Free or cheap fuel. Even if you must buy cordwood, the fuel is cheaper. When was the last time you saw a pellet tree? If I need to I can break apart the dining room table and burn it for heat.
> 
> ...


All of these were my reasons for going with wood.


----------



## rideau (Oct 23, 2012)

And we all love sitting in front of  a nice wood fire.  Keeps the family together, special times.  Great when you have guests.  everyone, including pets, naturally gathers around the stove.  In my opinion, a wood stove improves the quality of your life.  To say nothing of lessons learned if you have children and teach them some wotrk ethics while collecting and processing your wood....good times spent together.


----------



## BrotherBart (Oct 23, 2012)

I have wood heat for the main part of the house and a pellet stove in the basement. For me it is nice to be able to fire the pellet stove for the short times I need to do things in the basement and shut it down when I am through. That and if we need to be away for a lot of hours during the day I can light it off and hold the temp in the rest of the house until we get back and start up the wood stove. If I have enough time I just load the wood stove and level it out. If not its the pellet puppies job.


----------



## raybonz (Oct 23, 2012)

Adding that you can cook on a woodstove..

Ray


----------



## Dave M (Oct 23, 2012)

Wow, you guys are great, thanks for all these quick replies.   I was told that the wood would be a push compared to the pellets, not so sure now. I have a 2000 sf home, kinda drafty. My old dutchwest stove looks nice and works ok but has a crap burn time of under 4 hours when things get rough. Was gonna replace that with the soapstone but now the wife is complaining about the space the wood takes up(what will she think up next to complain about?)  I still have time to cancel the soapstone and get a pellet stove, but as you good people mentioned,  I like the here and now aspect the wood provides. I could keep the old wood stove, and add in a pellet stove as a supplement or secondary heat source. Still thinking here, thanks all!


----------



## rijim (Oct 23, 2012)

Wood stove plus:
- No power required for wood stove.
- You aren't likely to score free pellets but there is always the chance to clear a downed tree for someone.
- You can always buy Eco Bricks if you don't have dry wood.
- Can cook on if necessary.
Pellet stove plus:
- T-stat control.
- A little cleaner.
It is all what you want, good luck deciding


----------



## hilbiliarkiboi (Oct 23, 2012)

Got wood?


----------



## corey21 (Oct 23, 2012)

My wood stove takes no electric to run i can cook on it and a pellet is loud.


----------



## Pallet Pete (Oct 23, 2012)

Very simple for me I can find wood anywhere pellets have to be made and the price is all over the place usually high on pellets. Second no power o well I can heat and cook no matter what its like outside. 

Pete


----------



## Dave M (Oct 23, 2012)

Well I do have a generator, so I'm not too concerned about outages anymore. I also have a separate propane tank for cooking gas, so thats not a concern for me. Wood is plentiful around here, but I can also get a pallet of pellets from tractor supply company. Not sure about the price, I have to check that out. On the noise of the pellet stove, is an upper end model still loud?


----------



## Pallet Pete (Oct 23, 2012)

No when we where trying to decide the higher end models where very silent and we really couldn't hear them. Acctually most of them in all price ranges where relatively quiet.

Pete


----------



## pen (Oct 23, 2012)

Dave, the guys in the pellet room could give you more info on using a generator for a pellet stove. Some (many from what I understand) produce "dirty" power, that could be harmful to the circuitry of some pellet stove.

When it comes to which is better, you'll find lots of folks on both sides of the isle.

-From those that I know personally, who have nothing good to say for burning pellets, when I asked them about what they did for maintenance I've seen them look at me as if they knew they should have an answer for that, but didn't  In other words, their problems were self created.

-From those that I know personally, who have nothing good to say about modern wood stoves, and who swear the "good ol' fisher's are king" are the same ones who think that wood can be seasoned in a month or two 

For my particular lifestyle, preferences, and home, wood just works best. For my neighbor, pellets work best. Pick one, and learn to run whichever it that is the right way for your maximum chance at happiness with that given unit.

pen


----------



## BrotherBart (Oct 23, 2012)

Pen is right. Check out the pellet room. There you will find a lot of converts from cord wood to pellets that would never go back. And some that did go back.


----------



## thewoodlands (Oct 23, 2012)

Dave M said:


> Dear Experts,
> 
> With help from this forum, I was all set to buy a $3000 soapstone wood stove. Thank you, great help! Just then, a good friend urged me to by a pellet stove instead! From the wood stove purists, can some of you please explain the benefits of a wood stove over a pellet stove?


We have both installed in the basement of our house, the pellet stove is a steady soft heat which is nice, since buying a woodlot we bought the woodstove which is a more intense heat.

Another reason we bought the woodstove was the price of pellets went up every year. We went from burning 200 bags of pellets per year down to burning 50 bags and under.

Woods more work but you can't beat the heat.
zap


----------



## BrowningBAR (Oct 23, 2012)

rijim said:


> Wood stove plus:
> - No power required for wood stove.
> - You aren't likely to score free pellets but there is always the chance to clear a downed tree for someone.
> - You can always buy Eco Bricks if you don't have dry wood.
> ...


 
To add to this, aren't clearances smaller for pellet stoves and the installs are cheaper, too, right?


----------



## BrotherBart (Oct 23, 2012)

BrowningBAR said:


> To add to this, aren't clearance smaller for pellet stoves and the installs are cheaper, too, right?


 
Yep.

And when you fire the generator to run the pellet stove and come on hearth.com com to report your power outage you just plug in the $19 dual hot plate for cooking like I do.


----------



## granpajohn (Oct 23, 2012)

zap said:


> We have both installed in the basement of our house, the pellet stove is a steady soft heat which is nice, since buying a woodlot we bought the woodstove which is a more intense heat.
> 
> Another reason we bought the woodstove was the price of pellets went up every year. We went from burning 200 bags of pellets per year down to burning 50 bags and under.
> 
> ...


I wonder if Zap would be willing to list his stoves in his signature? Makes it easier to consider his (well respected) opinion.


----------



## thewoodlands (Oct 23, 2012)

We have a Yankee Pellet Stove with the Lopi Liberty wood stove.


----------



## Don2222 (Oct 23, 2012)

Dave M said:


> Dear Experts,
> 
> With help from this forum, I was all set to buy a $3000 soapstone wood stove. Thank you, great help! Just then, a good friend urged me to by a pellet stove instead! From the wood stove purists, can some of you please explain the benefits of a wood stove over a pellet stove?


 
Hello

I had a VC Consolidated DutchWest Wood/Coal stove with a catalytic combuster for 19 years. I actually used it for 3 years. After 19 years I sold it for $400 and purchased a wood pellet stove. I have been using the pellet stove every winter for 3 years now and I always will!


----------



## VTrider (Oct 23, 2012)

I heated my 1,500 sq. ft. home mainly with wood for 8 seasons w/woodstove in the basement - had a smaller pellet stove upstairs for an addition. I replaced the woodstove in the basement w/pellet stove and i'm now going into my 2nd year heating 100% w/pellets.

I'd say all the pros/cons here in this thread are pretty much on the money. I think one of the biggest, overlooked factors though is your lifestyle. I loved burning wood and everything about it, my good ole Stihl saw, bucking, splitting, stacking (rinse, repeat). Lots of work and I loved every minute of it. Sadly though, I wouldn't go back - have 3 young kids now and have basically traded all of that for time spent with my wife and children now.

The convenience factor is great, have everything on a thermostat so wake up to and come home to a warm house, can go 3 days before refilling - it's just a different game really. One day i'll return to a wood, I sure do miss the exercise along with all the other great things about heating with a wood stove.


----------



## begreen (Oct 23, 2012)

Depends on the house. In shoulder season we were one bag a day. In 20-30F weather we were 1.5 bags a day with the Jotul supplementing. In below 20F it was 2 bags a days.

Dave M, what soapstone stove are we talking about? And what pellet stove are you considering?


----------



## dafattkidd (Oct 23, 2012)

I never considered a pellet stove. I'm a pyro and love fire. My brother in law and good friend have them and love them. I just love wood heat. I love splitting and stacking wood, and Lord knows I love burning wood. Can't beat that wood heat. When it's 20* out, and I come in from working outside, I have no interest in sitting in front of a farty pellet flame. Give me that monster wood heat that pours off that 500 lb steel beast in my livingroom. Different strokes for different folks. Wood heat is my thing, man.


----------



## mfglickman (Oct 23, 2012)

Dave M said:


> Well I do have a generator, so I'm not too concerned about outages anymore. I also have a separate propane tank for cooking gas, so thats not a concern for me. Wood is plentiful around here, but I can also get a pallet of pellets from tractor supply company. Not sure about the price, I have to check that out. On the noise of the pellet stove, is an upper end model still loud?



I can hear my XXV from all but the farthest room in my 2000 sf drafty house.


----------



## BrowningBAR (Oct 24, 2012)

mfglickman said:


> I can hear my XXV from all but the farthest room in *my 2000 sf drafty house*.


We need our own support group.


----------



## Heftiger (Oct 24, 2012)

I'm new to burning wood but I have a couple friends who tried to convince me to purchase a pellet stove instead of wood.

I'm glad I went wood. I changed to wood because I was tired of somebody else choosing how much I pay for heating my home with oil. Pellet's seem to have the same issue. My reasons were validated when during the same season all the suppliers of pellets ran out, and refused to restock them because it was the end of the season. I live in the middle of a forest, so there is always wood. 

I also have frequent power outages and I don't run a generator because my water heater and stove ar both propane. I can live without power, and buying a pellet stove would have changed that. 

Everybody referencing the convenience of pellet stoves is correct, but don't underestimate the wood stove either. Just yesterday (and the day before) I burned my stove for 36 hours without a reload (on pine!). The house was 76 degrees inside and 30 and snowing outside. There's nothing like the satisfaction of knowing your hard work is keeping your family warm and comfortable.


----------



## Huntindog1 (Oct 24, 2012)

I think its been said but I like the ability to cut my own wood and save money or if I dont have time I can buy the wood and even have it delivered. Pellets you pretty much stuck with buying the pellets. Around my area I can get wood for $45 a rick if i haul it my self ($10 more dollars to have it hauled per rick) . I think there are about 3 ricks in a cord so thats around $135 per cord. Last year I burnt 6 ricks of wood (mild winter).

I like messing with wood stoves. Pellet stoves would be no fun, too easy but maybe thats what you want. Flue install I think is cheaper and easier with a pellet (3 inch pipe).

There is more mess with wood stoves.

If you dont mind messing with wood stoves and you cut your own wood there is more satisfaction in the wood stove experience.


----------



## saladdin (Oct 24, 2012)

I'm 38 and haven't aged well. No way I can be cutting wood at 48 or 58. I have relatives paralyzed and others have severe injuries from logging accidents.

As a kid, we had wood heat. I helped with the cutting, chopping, stacking, loading, taking out the ash and keeping logs on the fire. I hated my childhood and want nothing to remind me of those days.

Pellet stove is not loud.
Electricity here is .09 a kwh. Heated all last winter for 350 in pellets (avg inside temp was 74-76 range)with average electricity bill of 60.
There is always that little voice in your head saying "something could break".
Pellet stoves have really picked up here. Everytime I stop in to talk to the guys the are installing more and more.
I have no truck and my installer lets me borrow his to deliver my pellets.
Any time I start to worry about the "something can break" thing I check the forums and see how many people go season to season with no issues at all or minor diy fixes.


----------



## BrowningBAR (Oct 24, 2012)

saladdin said:


> I'm 38 and haven't aged well. No way I can be cutting wood at 48 or 58. I have relatives paralyzed and others have severe injuries from logging accidents.
> 
> As a kid, we had wood heat. I helped with the cutting, chopping, stacking, loading, taking out the ash and keeping logs on the fire. I hated my childhood and want nothing to remind me of those days.
> 
> ...


 
To put it in perspective, my electricity bill during the winter is $200 and I do not heat with electricity.


----------



## Dakotas Dad (Oct 24, 2012)

BrowningBAR said:


> To put it in perspective, my electricity bill during the winter is $200 and I do not heat with electricity.


 
Jeeez.. mine is near that in about the same, but much newer, sqft.. but the reef tank burns through kWh's like crazy. So with "averaged billing" we pay $140 +/- a month.

*OT:* No pellets grow on my property, and the power loss thing is a regular dealeo here. At 53, I still enjoy C/S/S our wood, at 75, my dad is still doing the same, so I guess I will be at it for a while..

We have a genset, but honestly, it's for the aquarium. It can go a couple hours without power, if the house is warm.. after that.. bad things happen. It crashed in the ice storm of '09, (didn't have enough fuel to last until gas stations had power back, 7 days in our area) we probably lost $15k worth of corals and fish. But the psychological hit was the worst I have felt, and it took 3 years for us to put water back in the system. Just started adding livestock yesterday.


----------



## raybonz (Oct 24, 2012)

BrowningBAR said:


> To put it in perspective, my electricity bill during the winter is $200 and I do not heat with electricity.


You must be on National Squid too! Rates are high here as well but I have shaved off what I can and use compact fluorescent lamps on lights that tend to on for long periods of times. They have improved compacts drastically over the years and in many cases I prefer them especially the 3-way lamps as they last for years not days lol. Dimmable CF lamps do not seem to work very well unless they have improved them so I stay with incandescent lamps on those applications. For instance I just installed candelabra base lamps (X3) in my daughter's ceiling fan light because she has it on for ~6 hours a day and I went from 120 watts to 27 watts! The lamps set me back $4.50 total and will pay for themselves in very little time and will also last much longer.. Of course and electric range and dryer eat power but I save where I can.

Ray


----------



## raybonz (Oct 24, 2012)

Dakotas Dad said:


> Jeeez.. mine is near that in about the same, but much newer, sqft.. but the reef tank burns through kWh's like crazy. So with "averaged billing" we pay $140 +/- a month.


What's a reef tank?

Ray


----------



## raybonz (Oct 24, 2012)

Dakotas Dad said:


> Well... It's a marine aquarium that is for live coral and invertabrates, with few to no fish..
> 
> Looks kind of like this..
> 
> ...


Wow that's beautiful and money well spent! Sometimes you just have to spend the money..

Ray


----------



## imacheezhead (Oct 24, 2012)

I burn both wood and pellets. I've burned wood for many years and have no intention of stopping as long as I can deal with the work. Wood stoves are as messy or as clean as you make them. It just depends on the condition of the wood and where the stove is located. My stove is close to the door under the patio roof where the wood is stored in the winter. I have 5 acres and lots of Oak trees and some are dying off due to Oak wilt as a result I have lots of firewood. What better way to dipose of it than to heat the house with it. I  could probably sell it, but I still have to do the work and I know I'm more money ahead by burning it.

The woodburner (an old Consolodated Dutchwest Cat) throws off much more heat than the pellet stove and the fuel is basically free! The gas for the chainsaws, splitter and tractor are the only expense.

The pellet stove (Enviro Windsor) is nice and somewhat more convenient, but I still have to bring home 2-1 ton pallets every year and they have to be unloaded and re-stacked and then carriied into the house one by one all season. I like the pellet stove, but you can definitely hear it, especially when it's on high heat. I have an automatic back-up generator, but when there's a power failure there's about a 30 second wait before the power transfers over. During this time the exhaust blower stops, of course, and where do you suppose the smoke goes? I had this happen a couple of times and it's not fun! If you don't have a back-up generator, God help you during a power failure! If you have a manually operated generator, by the time you get it started and transferred over your house will be full of smoke. The wood burner doesn't have this problem.

If I could only have one, I would go with wood! JHMO

Jim


----------



## imacheezhead (Oct 24, 2012)

Dakotas Dad said:


> Well... It's a marine aquarium that is for live coral and invertabrates, with few to no fish..
> 
> Looks kind of like this..
> 
> You have a ton of light simulating the sun, a ton of pumps providing random flow/currents, pumps running filters, reactors, etc. Chillers to pull out the heat generated by it all.. heaters to prevent rebound when the main lights go off... 14 hours a day 200watts of compact flourescent is on, 8 hours a day, 350 watts of metal halide is on..


Isn't this in the wrong forum??


----------



## nate379 (Oct 24, 2012)

I couldn't afford to heat my house if I had to use pellets.  If averaged a 1.5 bags a day it would run me about $2000 a year to heat!  That's about 4 years worth of firewood if I'm paying for it!


----------



## Dave M (Oct 24, 2012)

begreen said:


> Depends on the house. In shoulder season we were one bag a day. In 20-30F weather we were 1.5 bags a day with the Jotul supplementing. In below 20F it was 2 bags a days.
> 
> Dave M, what soapstone stove are we talking about? And what pellet stove are you considering?


 

I have the woodstock hybrid on order. Thing is, we also have a fish tank. So I feel kinda trapped in the house, like I could never leave or else my fish would die. I've been looking at the lopi leyden pellet, and also the PE PS45 pellet stove. Wood, chainsaws, lawn tractors, wells, septics.....its enough to overwhelm a city boy like me.


----------



## raybonz (Oct 24, 2012)

Dave M said:


> I have the woodstock hybrid on order. Thing is, we also have a fish tank. So I feel kinda trapped in the house, like I could never leave or else my fish would die. I've been looking at the lopi leyden pellet, and also the PE PS45 pellet stove. Wood, chainsaws, lawn tractors, wells, septics.....its enough to overwhelm a city boy like me.


http://www.petsmart.com/product/ind...ferralID=c315718a-1ddd-11e2-b779-001b2166c62d or http://www.tbaquatics.com/eheim-eve...er-1052.html?gclid=CMq7z9zfmbMCFcRU4AodLzcA7A will set you free..

As for firewood I buy it C\S\D all you have to do is stack it..
Ray


----------



## Dave M (Oct 24, 2012)

Thanks Ray, but I'm not too worried about starving them..... more worried about cold killing them if I leave the wood stove unattended. I buy my wood cut and split too, I dont mind the rest of the work that it involves. I just want to be warm, not kill my fish, and keep the wife happy. I know I sound lazy here, but I do like the idea of a thermostat, maybe even an extended hopper.


----------



## Dakotas Dad (Oct 24, 2012)

imacheezhead said:


> Isn't this in the wrong forum??


 
Possibly, but many here have more than one interest, and I was only answering a question, not trying to change the thread topic. Tell you what though, just to make the thread police happy, I will remove my post.


----------



## raybonz (Oct 24, 2012)

Dave M said:


> Thanks Ray, but I'm not too worried about starving them..... more worried about cold killing them if I leave the wood stove unattended. I buy my wood cut and split too, I dont mind the rest of the work that it involves. I just want to be warm, not kill my fish, and keep the wife happy. I know I sound lazy here, but I do like the idea of a thermostat, maybe even an extended hopper.


I do have oil hot water heat in the event I leave for a vacation which I use for DHW as well via a tankless coil..

Ray


----------



## craigsward (Oct 24, 2012)

As others have mentioned i think the biggest factor is lifestyle.  I work way too many hours, travel, try to stay in shape, and have two kids under the age of 4.  To think i would have time to find, cut, stack, haul, and load wood jsut didn't make sense.  Although i thinks it pretty proven if you don't equate time into the value, than a wood stove is your best bet.  If you do value your time i would make the argument that a pellet stove is the best investment.
A couple comments on things that were said and my experience with pellet heat:
- Pellet stoves are a bit noisy, typically the higher end you go the less it is.  I have a Harman XXV which is pretty top end, and if maintained i don't think its that loud.  I have pretty much gotten rid of any auger squeek and rattles that use to be an issue for me.  I have it in a main living area and have no complaints related to noise.
- Heat output is less with a pellet stove.  Although i will say i heat my 2800 sq foot house easily with my XXV, less some of the far upstairs bedrooms.  I also think layout of the house and good insulation and tightness help this greatly.
- Pellet stoves are easier to install and can be incorporated into a floor plan better to spread the heat.  I kitty cornered mine into a large open floor plan and in a way that allows the heat to travel nicely upstairs.  As for install i direct vented out the side of the house and ran pipe about 4 feet up.  No issues with draft or soot on the house.  It also makes for cleaning the flue a heck of a lot easier.
- Cleaning is easy although i'm nazi about cleaning it every use, mainly just so i don't get additional noise, and heat output is best.  Also there are more moving parts on a pellet stove compared to wood, so although there is typically less cleaning/emptying of ash, pellet stoves are more susceptiple to failure.  Although i haven't really had anything break on mine, minus a replaced hopper due to the fork lift wacking my stove when i bought it.
- Pellet stoves are safer.  The reality is it all gets hot, but with little kids if they happen to touch the stove it will be a little burn if none at all.  Does not apply to the glass.
- Fuel costs have been consistent the past few years, i average around $200 a ton.  I could buy cheaper at around $175 a ton but pellet quality is important.  So last years mild winter i went through about 2 tons of pellets and maybe 50 gallons of oil.
- One of the biggest factors for us was pellets are cleaner and less work.  Pellets are so much cleaner, have no or very little smell associated with the burn, and in general just less work to load.  I have a bench with built in storage by my stove so i can store about 10 bags right next to the stove.  It makes loading the stove a non issue for my wife when i'm away on business.
- For me the biggest pain with the pellet stove is power.  I sure wish it didn't draw any power, but a decent battery backup followed by generator support will make it so during power outage you don't have the fire go out and smoke backup into your house.
- Originally pellet stoves were pretty limited on their aesthetics but i think my XXV is not an eye sore and actually adds to the decor of our living space.  The reality is its a tool, but the looks keep the wife happy.
- My stove was expensive, but at the time i got an $800 tax credit for the purchase.  Not sure what they are offering these days for energy efficient heat sources.


----------



## teutonicking (Oct 24, 2012)

Dave M said:


> I have the woodstock hybrid on order. Thing is, we also have a fish tank. So I feel kinda trapped in the house, like I could never leave or else my fish would die. I've been looking at the lopi leyden pellet, and also the PE PS45 pellet stove. Wood, chainsaws, lawn tractors, wells, septics.....its enough to overwhelm a city boy like me.


 
I got a Progress Hybrid last year and I love it. We are able to keep our home at 74-76 degrees all winter long. The stove is beautiful to look at all year, and when its burning wood it is spectacular. Its true that if you want free wood and you do everything yourself, you will spend a lot on time and equipment (chainsaw, a splitter, etc.), and a lot of storage to dry the wood (probably the biggest factor if you live in a city) will be needed. But keep in mind that you can also avoid all of this work (if you want to) by just buying firewood and getting it delivered to your house in the early Spring and let it season until the Winter. This would cost about the same as getting several tons of pellets delievered.

The fish may be a concern, so unless you have some back-up heating method for when you are on vacation, a wood stove may not work for you. Ultimately its what fits your lifestyle best. But for what its worth, I sure don't regret getting my wood stove. I think for me its the best purchase I have ever made.


----------



## firefighterjake (Oct 24, 2012)

I think VTRider and Craigsward have expressed it best . . . pellet stoves are great if you're looking for convenient heat . . . woodstoves are great if you're willing to adapt to a new way of life.

--

I'm glad some dual users and Pellet Pigs (and I do mean this affectionately) have chimed in so that this isn't a one-way love fest for woodstoves as pellet stoves definitely have a place and have certain advantages:

-- Automation . . . both in the set it and forget it thermostat, easy lighting and safety features to allow it to shut down if there is an issue. To me this means any body can run a pellet stove . . . just load the hopper, set the temp level with the thermostat and away it goes with an easy ignition . . . and as for safety . . . I can only think of two incidents that the guys here have responded to and both were very, very minor -- more of a smoke issue (something often remedied nowadays by installers putting in a 3-5 foot vertical run in the exhaust instead of a straight horizontal run out the back of a home's wall.

-- Fuel . . . while some pellet brands are better than others and produce more clinkers and what have you . . . I have yet to hear of any person saying they have bought Brand X and they couldn't get any heat out of them . . . although some brands seem to better than others vs. folks buying "seasoned" wood and then finding the wood sopping wet and a chore to get lit, much less extract some heat from the fuel.

-- Cleaner . . . no wood chips, no sawdust, no bugs. Of course, not every wood burner has these things -- I have for example yet to see a bug in the wood I bring in . . . but it does seem as though hauling in wood often means a bit more of a mess to clean up as wood chips fall off, dirt falls off, etc.

-- Easier Install . . . I cannot think of any pellet stove that requires anything more than ember protection (although there could be some out there that require a beefed up hearth) . . . and often times an install is simply punching a small hole through an outside wall, putting in the thimble and pipe and voila . . . install is complete . . . oftentimes cheaper and easier (and sometimes not having to go on the roof or up any great heights) to do the install.

That said . . . I went with wood . . . and I think I may only consider pellets when I am older and no longer able to work with the wood. My original reason for going with wood was almost made for me since at the time buying a pellet stove and pellets was a) nearly impossible as the stock was being sold out and b) what was available was going for pretty high prices compared to woodstoves.

Since then prices have seemed to moderate, but for me I am glad I went with wood since:

-- Not worrying about power losses. My wife and I lost power in our home for 14 days during an ice storm many years ago. At the time we had no alternative heat . . . and until we bought up one of the last remaining generators at a Home Depot we only had a small, borrowed kerosene heater that we were using to try to keep the house from freezing. I like the idea that I can keep the home nice and warm regardless of how long I am without power, access to a generator, etc.

-- The view . . . sounds dumb . . . I mean most of us heat with wood or pellets mainly for the "cheaper heat." But once you see that view of a fire . . . whether it be the robust flames of the secondaries or the alien glow of the catalyst combustor . . . you never fully realize the visual draw of a fire. I would wager there are a fair number of us woodburners who often in the morning or at night turn off the TV and just spend a few minutes watching the fire -- watching the dancing flames, feeling the heat, smelling the potpourri simmering on the stove top, etc. . . . sometimes it is a better "show" than what is on TV.

-- The fuel supply . . . I don't have free access to a pellet factory . . . I do have free access to my own land. Other folks scrounge. But even when I figure in the cost of buying wood (tree length and processing it myself) I still end up ahead financially vs. buying oil or pellets.

-- Maintenance. You do have to maintain a woodstove -- checking the seals every year, disposing of the ash and cleaning the chimney . . . but from the few manuals I've read with pellet stoves, if you do what is suggested there is more work to keeping pellet stoves in working order . . . again the key being if you do everything the manual suggests. More over, while a woodstove is not automated so that you can just fire it up and leave the home 3 minutes later, with convenience comes a potential price and that price is the greater likelihood that with more parts and more electronics there may be a pricey fix required at some point . . . not that woodstoves are immune . . . cats need replacing, broken baffles, etc.


I think it was Pen who said it best . . . or maybe it was someone else . . . go with what works for you since there is no true answer as to which heating unit is best . . . only what is best for you.


----------



## begreen (Oct 24, 2012)

I replaced our pellet stove backup with electrons. A modern heat pump or high-efficiency mini-split is a nice backup for wood and shoulder season heat and the power company stores the fuel for me. The cost of operation is significantly less even when the cost of transport of the pellets is excluded.


----------



## Hiram Maxim (Oct 24, 2012)

I love reading all these posts & different perspectives!


----------



## Trail_Time (Oct 24, 2012)

I burn both and am glad I do not have to choose only one. There is a cost to both, even if you have free wood, you still have to invest time.

The pellet is great, I use it all early and late season and do not have to burn the wood or turn on the heat. It does a nice job, is reasonably quiet and easy to maintain. I spend about a minute a day, and 10-15 minutes once a week for a full cleaning. It is on a programmable T stat and turns itself on and off and all I have to do is fill it up. This time of year a bag of pellets lasts me 2-3 days and it is very clean. In the dead of winter you will likely burn 1.5- 2 bags a day. The only heat you will get easier is from the furnace.

I enjoy the entire wood burning lifestyle, and if you really want heat when it is cold, it provides much more warmth than the pellet. Not sure if it was mentioned but the heat of the two are actually quite different. It is hard to explain, but when it is really cold, the woodstove seems to really warm everything up and to be really warm with the pellet you have to stand directly in hot air being blown into the room.

To me your choice comes down to two decisions: How much heat do you need/want? How much time do you have to invest, do you want ease of use, or a lifestyle?


----------



## rideau (Oct 24, 2012)

Dakotas Dad said:


> Possibly, but many here have more than one interest, and I was only answering a question, not trying to change the thread topic. Tell you what though, just to make the thread police happy, I will remove my post.


 
Please don't.  I enjoyed it.  Have never seen a home tank anything like that.  We live and learn.


----------



## rideau (Oct 24, 2012)

The Woodstock Franklin Freestanding Gas Soapstone Stove!

It should be mentioned that there is another option that might be appropriate for you, keep you warmer, be clean and troublefree, runs on a thermostat, and is attractive and gives you a nice fire to view and soft soapstone radiant heat, the best of both worlds:  the Woodstock Franklin freestanding soapstone stove.  It is inexpensive to install and direct vents through the wall, is thermostatically controlled.   On sale until the end of October.  Might be a better fit for your needs if you have propane or natural gas available.  I don't think either would be more expensive than pellets, and
the stove would certainly require less time and effort on your part.  Don't know how big your house is, or if the stove is big enough.  Will heat about the same amount of space as the Fireview, I think, and is not dependent upon electricity at all, so you can leave home and/or lose power and your home stays warm.  They have very low clearances, so are easy and inexpensive to install.  You could probably install two in different rooms for close to the total cost of a woodstove install, I suspect, if necessary.  But I think the stove will very comfortably heat about 1500 square feet.  You might take a look at their website and discuss the option with Woodstock if you are interested.


----------



## raybonz (Oct 24, 2012)

imacheezhead said:


> Isn't this in the wrong forum??


I believe I asked the question and quite frankly am glad I did as I enjoyed that tank  Would love to one that looked like that providing someone maintained it for me 

Ray


----------



## granpajohn (Oct 24, 2012)

Is the fish tank really a problem?
I've been involved with some commercial aquaculture, and we heated tanks (1800 gal I think) with electrical resistance. Small units that hung on the side of the tank. This had several advantages, including the ability to run off the large emergency power genset (up to a point).

Years back, my sister kept a small tank, and when we were going to be away for a bit, we had a bubble wrap style insulation that we wrapped around the tank temporarily. Never lost a fish.

I suppose you've already considered all that.


----------



## raybonz (Oct 24, 2012)

rideau said:


> The Woodstock Franklin Freestanding Gas Soapstone Stove!
> 
> It should be mentioned that there is another option that might be appropriate for you, keep you warmer, be clean and troublefree, runs on a thermostat, and is attractive and gives you a nice fire to view and soft soapstone radiant heat, the best of both worlds: the Woodstock Franklin freestanding soapstone stove. It is inexpensive to install and direct vents through the wall, is thermostatically controlled. On sale until the end of October. Might be a better fit for your needs if you have propane or natural gas available. I don't think either would be more expensive than pellets, and
> the stove would certainly require less time and effort on your part. Don't know how big your house is, or if the stove is big enough. Will heat about the same amount of space as the Fireview, I think, and is not dependent upon electricity at all, so you can leave home and/or lose power and your home stays warm. They have very low clearances, so are easy and inexpensive to install. You could probably install two in different rooms for close to the total cost of a woodstove install, I suspect, if necessary. But I think the stove will very comfortably heat about 1500 square feet. You might take a look at their website and discuss the option with Woodstock if you are interested.


Do you have one of these I would like to see some installed pics.. Just curious about them as natural gas will never come here and propane is too expensive..

Ray


----------



## rideau (Oct 24, 2012)

I don't.  I would have a small one in my bedroom  (the mini-Franklin) if I had natural gas.  It would eliminate the constant encouragement I get from my family to stop reading, get off the sofa, and go sleep in my bed.  Many is the night I fall asleep on the sofa in front of the fire, warm under a light mohair throw, reading a good book as I drift off....I'm unreasonably afraid of propane, after seeing Southam's Island go up on my birthday quite a few moons ago...flames hundreds of feet in the air.
Don't want a tank of it anywhere near my woods.  Would love to hear from anyone who does heat with one, but I doubt they'll be on this forum...However, having experienced two of Woodstock's products and their legendary service, I have every confidence that the stoves do exactly what they say...and they too are backed by a six month money back guarantee.


----------



## BrowningBAR (Oct 24, 2012)

raybonz said:


> Do you have one of these I would like to see some installed pics.. Just curious about them as natural gas will never come here and propane is too expensive..
> 
> Ray


Pretty sure Firecracker has one. He seems to like it.


----------



## raybonz (Oct 24, 2012)

BrowningBAR said:


> Pretty sure Firecracker has one. He seems to like it.


Like Quasi Moto the name is vaguely familiar but it doesn't ring a bell like Quasi Moto . I was curious is all.. I have no gas coming into my home and it will probably stay that way..

Ray


----------



## BrowningBAR (Oct 24, 2012)

raybonz said:


> Like Quasi Moto the name is vaguely familiar but it doesn't ring a bell like Quasi Moto . I was curious is all.. I have no gas coming into my home and it will probably stay that way..
> 
> Ray


He's the poster with two Heritages.


----------



## raybonz (Oct 24, 2012)

BrowningBAR said:


> He's the poster with two Heritages.


OK thanx I was just joking around..
You're correct it is Firecracker_77 just found him..
Ray


----------



## TheMightyMoe (Oct 24, 2012)

It's all been said... I chose a pellet stove because I like fire, don't have the man tools or space for firewood (yet), install is very simple/cheap, and it can fit just about anywhere.


----------



## begreen (Oct 24, 2012)

rideau said:


> Please don't. I enjoyed it. Have never seen a home tank anything like that. We live and learn.


 
Tanks DD.  No need to delete the post, we are back on topic. If there is further interest in aquariums, feel free to continue the topic in the Inglenook forum.


----------



## eclecticcottage (Oct 24, 2012)

I would suggest going to a store that carries pellet stoves and has them burning in the showroom.  No offense to the pellet folks, but I'd rather have a BK on my hearth looks wise, than have a pellet burner (for the flames).  Perhaps the only exception, and I have yet to see on buring/video of one burning, is the Thelin and only because the design of it fits with the smaller burn pot and viewing area.

Aside from the looks, there's the storage of the pellets.  Also, the fact that even if you're buying wood, you're going to be hard pressed to have a shortage like they ran into a few years back with pellets-what would you do if you ran short and couldn't find any?

Don't you have a heater in the tank?  I've never known a salt setup to be room temp only....

What we did was locate another place here at the Cottage and put in a vent free "fireplace".  It's hooked to a small 100 gallon tank and set to the lowest setting.  It's there mostly just in case we can't get home to restoke the wood stove, although it did run when we had a pretty good cold spell last winter.  We also have a little blue flame hooked up in the "utility area".  Eventually I'd like to get a DV stove to replace the vent free, when it's in the budget (I want a Thelin, I simply must have that potbelly look here...otherwise I could have picked a used one up off CL already).  Perhaps you could do the same if you have no other back up heat source (DV, VF, blue flame, something as backup).  We had considered putting a pellet Gnome in place of the VF but don't have the space for the pellets-the LP tank is a lot easier to store   But it might happen that we find one cheap enough that we manage to find a place to store them anyway, who knows.

One last thought having heated with both wood and gas stoves, I imagine pellets are more like the gas stoves.  Anything thermostatically controlled is going to come on and off like your furnace-when needed (unless you crank the thermo).  A wood stove will have a fire or coals as long as there's fuel.  The ambiance is quite different.  So is the heat, as someone else mentioned-it is hard to explain, but it is.


----------



## Dakotas Dad (Oct 24, 2012)

granpajohn said:


> Is the fish tank really a problem?
> 
> 
> I suppose you've already considered all that.


 
At the risk of dragging off topic, and being fined by the thread police again..

A "fish tank" is generally not a problem.. Fresh water fish, and to some extent, some SW fish, can put up with a lot. A fish that evolved in an area where summer drought or winter freeze is a yearly occurrence will be quite hardy.

Corals have evolved in areas with VERY stable conditions. Water is always +/- a degree or two max, dissolved oxygen is always maxed out, nutrient flow is non-stop, light intensity and duration is very consistent, PH, ALK, salinity, etc, always rock stable...

Since the OP is interested also.. here are a couple of pictures of the "support systems" for my tank. What you see in the full tank picture took a decade to grow up from little "frags", most smaller than your thumbnail.

1st one is under the display tank.. you see timers and ballasts for the day/moon lighting, day/night wave pump controllers, and the hood fan controller.







In the basement you have.. return pumps, protein skimmer, mechanical filter, water level top off system, Heating and cooling system, calcium reactor w/ co2 injection, and timers/lights for the biological filter area in the sump area in the middle..








OT: Did I mention no pellets grow on my property?






Just got this load C/S/S.. got another load on the ground now..


*SORRY BG*, Took so long to type that, you posted before I was done.. If anyone else wants info.. PM me and I will open dialog in the inglenook...


----------



## raybonz (Oct 24, 2012)

My brother had a pellet stove, a Harmon I think and he didn't like it. He said it created drafts because of all the air movement and the air dried out real bad plus it was noisy. I will say he is one nit-picky SOB though that can find fault in just about anything unless of course he had something to do with it then it becomes perfection lol.. He is also extremely cheap (not frugal.. CHEAP) and he sold it at a loss so there may be some merit to some of his claims. One big plus with pellets is you can buy seasoned fuel NOW and that's huge plus for many 1st time alternate fuel burners. Both have their pluses and minuses.

Ray


----------



## Dave M (Oct 25, 2012)

Man, you guys are great, so helpful. This would be my primary heat source, and I dont have a backup yet. I do have a small kero heater and a few electric ones, but not a true backup. All excellent points about the wood, thats why I posted here. I wanted wood users points of view, I also prefer it. But the wife hates it all of a sudden, I'm not happy. My contractor says we can buy a pallet of pellets and keep it covered in the yard, carry a bag or 2 in when you need it. I understand about the fish needing a separate backup system, thanks. I hate to say it, this is painful. But now I have to consult the pellet guys to choose a stove. Thanks again for all your help, everyone!


----------



## mfglickman (Oct 25, 2012)

craigsward said:


> As others have mentioned i think the biggest factor is lifestyle.  I work way too many hours, travel, try to stay in shape, and have two kids under the age of 4.  To think i would have time to find, cut, stack, haul, and load wood jsut didn't make sense.  Although i thinks it pretty proven if you don't equate time into the value, than a wood stove is your best bet.  If you do value your time i would make the argument that a pellet stove is the best investment.
> A couple comments on things that were said and my experience with pellet heat:
> - Pellet stoves are a bit noisy, typically the higher end you go the less it is.  I have a Harman XXV which is pretty top end, and if maintained i don't think its that loud.  I have pretty much gotten rid of any auger squeek and rattles that use to be an issue for me.  I have it in a main living area and have no complaints related to noise.
> - Heat output is less with a pellet stove.  Although i will say i heat my 2800 sq foot house easily with my XXV, less some of the far upstairs bedrooms.  I also think layout of the house and good insulation and tightness help this greatly.
> ...


----------



## mfglickman (Oct 25, 2012)

Ugh. To be clear, my XXV is 8 months old. It does not squeak or rattle but the blower and pellet noise is really loud. It has been checked by he dealer and confirmed that it is working properly, its just not enough stove for my drafty antique 2000sf house. By itself on a 30 degree day it struggles to get the thermostat to 62. The 20 year old wood stove silently overpowers it. YMMV.


----------



## raybonz (Oct 25, 2012)

Dave M said:


> Man, you guys are great, so helpful. This would be my primary heat source, and I dont have a backup yet. I do have a small kero heater and a few electric ones, but not a true backup. All excellent points about the wood, thats why I posted here. I wanted wood users points of view, I also prefer it. But the wife hates it all of a sudden, I'm not happy. My contractor says we can buy a pallet of pellets and keep it covered in the yard, carry a bag or 2 in when you need it. I understand about the fish needing a separate backup system, thanks. I hate to say it, this is painful. But now I have to consult the pellet guys to choose a stove. Thanks again for all your help, everyone!


Consider the impending hurricane/noreaster/tropical storm potentially you could lose power for a week or more a pellet stove would not be the heat source of choice. Winter storms like Noreasters with power loss are not a situation I'd want to be in with a pellet stove. The situation would suck no matter what you have but it sure would be great to heat and cook indoors in a cold weather event. Too bad you can't just try out each to make the decision easier. Good luck with your decision!

Ray


----------



## DexterDay (Oct 25, 2012)

raybonz said:


> Consider the impending hurricane/noreaster/tropical storm potentially you could lose power for a week or more a pellet stove would not be the heat source of choice. Winter storms like Noreasters with power loss are not a situation I'd want to be in with a pellet stove. The situation would suck no matter what you have but it sure would be great to heat and cook indoors in a cold weather event. Too bad you can't just try out each to make the decision easier. Good luck with your decision!
> 
> Ray



Get a good Genny that produces Pure Sine wave and a pellet stove will run for days without feeding..

I love both pellet and wood. But Pellet is much easier than wood. For me.


----------



## raybonz (Oct 25, 2012)

DexterDay said:


> Get a good Genny that produces Pure Sine wave and a pellet stove will run for days without feeding..
> 
> I love both pellet and wood. But Pellet is much easier than wood. For me.


I understand pellet is easier the thing is you need to run a generator 24/7 to keep a stove running.. This is why I stayed with wood but I think to have both would work well like you do

Ray


----------



## DexterDay (Oct 25, 2012)

raybonz said:


> I understand pellet is easier the thing is you need to run a generator 24/7 to keep a stove running.. This is why I stayed with wood but I think to have both would work well like you do
> 
> Ray



I burned 4-4.5 ton a year until last year. I added the bottom 30-NC and only burned a couple bags over 2 ton. So a 50% reduction in pellet consumption ain't bad  

The wood stove provides quite a bit of our heat. But it and when it done (or i am lazy). The pellet eater takes over. Right now in the shoulder season's, I am using the freestanding Quad upstairs. Pellets have been cheap and I have only had to load the hopper. Burned about 8 bags so far. Or less than $30 worth. 

I keep a few yrs of wood and pellets on hand. Helps me keep my yearly costs down. Buy pellets when they are cheap . Saves me quite a bit of money  

Everyone has there choices for doing things. Had I not bought my splitter, saws, woodstove, fiskars, and other misc equipment  . I could have purchased about a truckload of fuel (21-22 ton). Or 4-5 yrs worth of fuel (pre wood). 

Hoping to reduce my consumption more with better wood. Didn't have Locust last year (I did, but saved it and let it go another year). I love both wood and pellets for different reasons


----------



## pen (Oct 25, 2012)

DexterDay said:


> I love both wood and pellets for different reasons


 
Yep, just like I keep booze and beer around here.

pen


----------



## Sprinter (Oct 25, 2012)

If I were in town without room for several cords of wood, I'd have looked more closely at pellets, but only for that reason. Dealing with cordwood is hard work even if you buy it, it's messy, takes a lot of protected space and you have to make sure it's dry enough to burn well. If that doesn't concern you, then go for a stove.

As for power concerns, IMO anybody concerned at all about power really should have a small inverter-style generator anyway for power failures. Mine is a Honda 2000i, plenty good for refrigerators, freezers, TV, lights, computer, etc. and is very quiet (for a generator!) I don't know the power requirements for pellet stoves, but they should be fine for that kind of generator.  I wouldn't think that you would necessarily have to to run a gen 24/7.  You could run it intermittently just to keep the fridge/freezer cold and run the stove often enough to keep the house reasonably comfortable.  Small generators in the 1600 watt class are quite efficient anyway.


----------



## dafattkidd (Oct 26, 2012)

I know pellets and wood are what this thread is about, but I think if I had only one source of heat that wasn't wood, I would go to a coal stove before a pellet stove. You can burn wood in a coal stove if you had to and you don't need any electricity to get heat out of a coal stove. But as many have stated, everyone has to get what makes sense for their specific household and family dynamic.

Edit: that being said if I ever get around to finishing my basement, my plan is to stick a pellet stove down there.


----------



## maverick06 (Oct 26, 2012)

One comment I didnt see.

Wood burning inserts! All the hassle of the wood stove, with the power requirements and noise of a pellet!

I say that only partially jokeing. i have one, its great! But I wish i had a free standing stove (couldnt due to house layout). Without the blowers running (ac power) you get nearly zero heat out of it. So i am running the blowers at a flank bell 24/7. This is why i have a generator also (which is awesome for everything else in life, my 45 year old fridge, and not a cheap one at that, will be about 45F after 3 hours without power). between the fireplace, sump pump, fridge, chest freezer, lights etc, its darn nice having a generator.

I really like my insert, but would prefer a free standing stove. My parents are likely moving in the next few years to a area with only oil heat. When they do i will highly suggest a pellet stove. Its the lifestyle, I dont want them to be messing around with logs when they are retired.


----------



## rideau (Oct 26, 2012)

Dave M said:


> Man, you guys are great, so helpful. This would be my primary heat source, and I dont have a backup yet. I do have a small kero heater and a few electric ones, but not a true backup. All excellent points about the wood, thats why I posted here. I wanted wood users points of view, I also prefer it. But the wife hates it all of a sudden, I'm not happy. *My contractor says we can buy a pallet of pellets and keep it covered in the yard, carry a bag or 2 in when you need it. I understand* about the fish needing a separate backup system, thanks. I hate to say it, this is painful. But now I have to consult the pellet guys to choose a stove. Thanks again for all your help, everyone!


 
Be careful.  Are you talking about having this covered with a permanent structure?  If a tarp or such, and you get a major wind storm or some freak thing happens that blows the cover off, or a pet gets at the pile, or whatever, a rain or snow storm could be very costly for you.  Those pellets are gone if they get wet....won't dry off like wood.  If you are buying by the ton be certain you have a really dry safe space to store them.  Otherwise it could get very expensive and very old very fast


----------



## jjs777_fzr (Oct 26, 2012)

Did anyone mention its just a different type of heat entirely ?   Walk by a wood stove while its burning full tilt - walk by a pellet stove that's doing the same.  The radiant heat hitting you at the speed of light (no really) is radiant energy from the thermal mass of the stove.  A pellet stove - or the ones I'm familiar with, are relying on convection - a fan blowing air around a firebox.  A coal or wood stove warms you to your bones - it really does.  That's radiant heat at work.   I still think having both is nice and if anyone has the opportunity to do so - then its a blessing at times.  I choose between coal,wood and pellet depending on price and availability.  If I can scrounge free wood then the wood stove gets the nod.

For those reasons and may of the other points mentioned are worthy in the comparison.

As soon as I mentioned speed of light I realized I really read too deep into one of several old books I picked up - one of them the Wood Burners Encyclopedia,  Wood Heat,  and yet another I cant recollect the name.
Another good one for anyone interested in coal is one titled Coal Comfort.


----------



## WoodPorn (Oct 26, 2012)

zap said:


> We have both installed in the basement of our house, the pellet stove is a steady soft heat which is nice, since buying a woodlot we bought the woodstove which is a more intense heat.
> 
> Another reason we bought the woodstove was the price of pellets went up every year. We went from burning 200 bags of pellets per year down to burning 50 bags and under.
> 
> ...


 

Like Zap, I also have both. A lower end Pellet stove and a top of the line wood stove (on the way). I have reasons for both:
for wood..
-Wood is free and plentiful
-Much higher heat output

For pellet:
-Ease of just buying and burning
-more of a consistant heat (although not as high output)
-MUCH less work

Both have downfalls as well,
The pellet needs to be shut down to clean/scrape
Pellets cost $$
Pellets require electricity, and an *optional* generator, or battery backup
Wood is a ton of work (akin to a p/t job)
More equipment needed for wood processing (unless you're going to support your local firewood dealer)
You need storage areas for both wood and Pellets (pellets should be indoors)

Do you want to load 40lb bags of pellets into a hopper or do you want to make trips to the woodpile and load 40lb armfulls of splits?
Both options can and will heat your home, it's all about how you want to have it happen.

Let us know how you make out...
WP


----------



## eclecticcottage (Oct 26, 2012)

Dave M said:


> Man, you guys are great, so helpful. This would be my primary heat source, and I dont have a backup yet. I do have a small kero heater and a few electric ones, but not a true backup. All excellent points about the wood, thats why I posted here. I wanted wood users points of view, I also prefer it. But the wife hates it all of a sudden, I'm not happy. My contractor says we can buy a pallet of pellets and keep it covered in the yard, carry a bag or 2 in when you need it. I understand about the fish needing a separate backup system, thanks. I hate to say it, this is painful. But now I have to consult the pellet guys to choose a stove. Thanks again for all your help, everyone!


 
Why does she hate it?  It might be helpful to find out and see if it's just a cold feet omg this is going to be so much work and we'll be cold type reaction.  It's a big step/change to switch from a gas or electric furnace to wood heat, for someone that isn't used to it.  Stoves and running/feeding/lighting them can be intimidating to someone not used to controlling fire.  It's easy enough to say "eh, I'll go light a fire in the stove" but I can imagine someone who hasn't before thinking "oh good lord I'm gonna burn the house down, or burn myself, or not do it right and it will be all smokey or go out".  Especially if there was just a news story about someone doing it (burning down their house).

I still say you need to visit a dealer or two with them burning in the show room before you decide.  Had we not seen pellet stoves burning we might have considered them more and I know we wouldn't have been happy with that choice at all.

You really need to keep your pellets dry.  I wouldn't trust them to be sitting tarped in the yard (although I'm sure people do this)-once they're wet, they're junk. 

In the end though, it isn't nearly as easy as adjusting a thermostat and walking away.  It takes more time, thought and work.  It's not for everyone.  However, pellet stoves aren't maintance free (yeah, I know furnaces aren't either, but changing a filter and calling the "guy" to do the once a year tune up is as close as it gets).  There's still pellets to haul, load, ash to clean.  Read about the maintance there too.

I know you haven't mentioned it, but have you considered an LP or NG DV stove?  One thing that comes up with the Pellet stoves is the need for electric.  A DV won't need electric to keep you warm.  you won't have the blower, but it will still radiate heat (we heated with them for about 13 years at our Old House, including through storms that knocked out the power for a few days).  You get the flames without the daily work of wood or pellet (no hauling wood or pellets, no ash to clean).  Some of the newer ones are downright awesome looking flame wise (even our older Berkshire is pretty "realistic"-as in like a wood fire-looking) .  Just a thought.


----------



## Dave M (Oct 26, 2012)

I love you guys, but you arent making things easy! Not so sure about outdoor storage for pellets now, no structure.  Maybe I should just keep the woodstock hybrid I ordered. We know how to use a wood stove, its only a matter of convenience shes thinking of. She seems willing to sacrifice looks for convenience. Not sure what an LP or NG DV stove is, I'm still very new to this stuff. I feel like I want to keep my woodstock, and add in a cheap pellet stove as a backup. Thing is, I'm not sure if that would be the right choice. Thanks for helping though, I like having options, and appreciate all the advice.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Oct 26, 2012)

raybonz said:


> Adding that you can cook on a woodstove..
> 
> Ray


And it tends to light up the room its in in case of power failure. So you get heat and light along with cooking.


----------



## eclecticcottage (Oct 26, 2012)

Dave M said:


> I love you guys, but you arent making things easy! Not so sure about outdoor storage for pellets now, no structure. Maybe I should just keep the woodstock hybrid I ordered. We know how to use a wood stove, its only a matter of convenience shes thinking of. She seems willing to sacrifice looks for convenience. Not sure what an LP or NG DV stove is, I'm still very new to this stuff. I feel like I want to keep my woodstock, and add in a cheap pellet stove as a backup. Thing is, I'm not sure if that would be the right choice. Thanks for helping though, I like having options, and appreciate all the advice.


 
Ooops, sorry, lazy typing. NG= Natural Gas LP=Liquid Propane DV=Direct Vent. So...either a natural gas or propane (I'm betting on Propane since I think I recall you're not exactly in town, we don't have natural gas lines available where we live) direct vent gas stove.

This is our @10 year old natural gas direct vent Lopi Berkshire, in our Old House







Worked on a thermostat (wall mount, just like a furnace would).


----------



## rideau (Oct 26, 2012)

Dave M said:


> I love you guys, but you arent making things easy! Not so sure about outdoor storage for pellets now, no structure. Maybe I should just keep the woodstock hybrid I ordered. We know how to use a wood stove, its only a matter of convenience shes thinking of. She seems willing to sacrifice looks for convenience. Not sure what an LP or NG DV stove is, I'm still very new to this stuff. I feel like I want to keep my woodstock, and add in a cheap pellet stove as a backup. Thing is, I'm not sure if that would be the right choice. Thanks for helping though, I like having options, and appreciate all the advice.


 
LP or NG Dv is exactly what I suggested several posts ago that you consider..Wodstock's Direct Vent Natural Gas or Liquid Propane Soapstone Franklin Heater.  Take a look at their site.  You get the beauty of a soapstone stove, the warm rdiant heat of a soapstone stove, the convenience of a nauural ags furnace, essentially, and it direct vents out the wall of the room it is in...no long chimneys.  Take a look.  If you don't want wood because of the work, I relaly think you'd be much happier with a gas stove...and guess what?  If it doesn't work out for you, Woodstock has a 6 month warranty, remember?  There is always a Progress Hybrid available.  That, by the way, goes in the other direction.  The difference is that you have to put the himney in for the PH...so if you really think a wood tove is more work than you want, talk with them.  I suspect thye might recommend trying the gas stove first, because it would be less wasted expense for you if in six months you changed your mind a wanted a wood stove, than it would be if you put a chimney in now, and in six months didn't need one.  If you already have a chimney in, that changes everything.  I'd try the PH first, and then if you are not happy, send it back and get the gas stove...Just my two cents.  If you work with Woodstock, though, if you deciude you have made the wrong decision you will get your money back.  Not so with a pellet stove....WOuld be an easy decision for me...


----------



## eclecticcottage (Oct 26, 2012)

I guess the real question is...what do you want from a heating "system"?  How much work is acceptable?

It's a balance, and sometimes you need to really review all of your pros and cons to find your answer.

For us, the Old House was cut and dry.  No clearance for wood.  We don't like Pellet flames.  It never had central heat, and with no basement and only 800 or so sq ft, there wasn't really a place to put a boiler or furnace.  Gas stoves became the answer (truthfully, we probably could have done it with one).

The Cottage was the same.  The old central hot water system was SHOT.  Again, pellets were a no go.  And we were willing to do the work of heating with wood and had wanted a wood stove or fireplace for many years.  We compromised on the vent free as a backup heat source.  I do still want to replace it one day with a DV unit.  But we really felt we needed a back up unit in case we couldn't get home to restoke the stove.  Living with wood heat has been a learning experiance but for the most part it's been nice.  Nice heat, nice look.  Living at the Cottage has been an experiance anyway, lol.  Again, we don't have a basement and there's less storage here so it's been a test of what we need vs want for "stuff".  Occasionally I miss the on/off thermostat heat from the Old House, but not for long!  I would never want to live in a house without a stove of some sort.  Central heat just isn't me-I WANT to see a fire, be it wood or gas.


----------



## suprz (Oct 26, 2012)

My first house had a VC Vigilante and i really liked it.  Had it set up for coal one year and wood the next.  My brother in lawq has a ventless LP stove in his "florida room" attached to the back of his house and it is nice, but is mostly for show with him. I havent even gotten my stove installed yet (monday)  but for me and my wife the choice was easy, we wanted something to heat the house in case of a power outage, and something to help the furnace on the weekends.  We have a gas forced air system that is efficient and works very well.  If i had my way, i would put a pellet stove in my finished basement, and the woodstove upstairs (raised ranch home)  my back is shot from years of abuse and i cannot swing an axe to split wood anymore so a electric splitter would be in the future, but for this year, it will be mostly biobricks and what little wood i have scrounged and split from local folks.  I will probably by some "seasoned" wood in the spring as cheap as i can find it and let it season all year so i might be able to use it next year. I was thinking of howw easy a pellet stove is for installation and for loading , lighting etc... But i just couldnt do with it as my primary source of heat just because of the power outage thing. But i would have no objections to having one for the basement set and forget heat source.


----------



## raybonz (Oct 26, 2012)

suprz said:


> My first house had a VC Vigilante and i really liked it. Had it set up for coal one year and wood the next. My brother in lawq has a ventless LP stove in his "florida room" attached to the back of his house and it is nice, but is mostly for show with him. I havent even gotten my stove installed yet (monday) but for me and my wife the choice was easy, we wanted something to heat the house in case of a power outage, and something to help the furnace on the weekends. We have a gas forced air system that is efficient and works very well. If i had my way, i would put a pellet stove in my finished basement, and the woodstove upstairs (raised ranch home) my back is shot from years of abuse and i cannot swing an axe to split wood anymore so a electric splitter would be in the future, but for this year, it will be mostly biobricks and what little wood i have scrounged and split from local folks. I will probably by some "seasoned" wood in the spring as cheap as i can find it and let it season all year so i might be able to use it next year. I was thinking of howw easy a pellet stove is for installation and for loading , lighting etc... But i just couldnt do with it as my primary source of heat just because of the power outage thing. But i would have no objections to having one for the basement set and forget heat source.


I have a good wood guy that others have used here and last I knew he was still $185.00 C\S\D send me a PM and I will give you contact info if you want it but it is not seasoned..

Ray


----------



## Dave M (Oct 28, 2012)

Well, it looks like I am gonna cancel the woodstock hybrid, and go with the enviromax pellet stove. The wife cant deal with the mess of the wood, insists on the giant hopper the max offers. I'm not so sure thats the way to go, but I wanted a second, cheaper unit as a supplement/backup anyway. Thanks again, and good luck with the storm, everybody!


----------



## raybonz (Oct 28, 2012)

Dave good luck with your choice! Feel free to check in and let us know how it works for you and pics are always welcome here 

Ray


----------



## dafattkidd (Oct 29, 2012)

Dave M said:


> Well, it looks like I am gonna cancel the woodstock hybrid, and go with the enviromax pellet stove. The wife cant deal with the mess of the wood, insists on the giant hopper the max offers. I'm not so sure thats the way to go, but I wanted a second, cheaper unit as a supplement/backup anyway. Thanks again, and good luck with the storm, everybody!


 
Good luck with it.  I'm sure you'll be happy with it.


----------



## argus66 (Oct 29, 2012)

wood is better.


----------



## osagebow (Oct 29, 2012)

have had both , prefer wood


----------



## billjustbill (Oct 29, 2012)

Dave M said:


> Dear Experts,
> 
> With help from this forum, I was all set to buy a $3000 soapstone wood stove. Thank you, great help! Just then, a good friend urged me to by a pellet stove instead! From the wood stove purists, can some of you please explain the benefits of a wood stove over a pellet stove?


 
Dave,

I went though the same issues of which was best, but I had the advantage to weigh out which was best for my needs when my wife's cousin moved from California to North Central Texas back in 2007.... I did laugh at her when she said she brought her Pellet Stove in her SUV while sleeping on the floor, waiting for the power company to turn on the house's account, and for the movers to bring her household in a moving van. Then, I saw the glitch in the "Pellet" stove: electricity and pellet supply.

A neighboring state had a large furniture company to close up shop, for good. The local pellet makers suddenly found themselves short on hardwood to make their pellets. A rather large stove dealer is just 20 miles away, but because of the pellet shortage, he was only selling to his stove customers he'd sold stoves to. When the cousin went in to buy pellets, there were none for her....

The stove vendor survived the shortage and now sells to all pellet stove owners in a rather "creative" way. He will sell pellets by the pallet full. In the slow days of hot summer, at somewhat of a discounted pricing, he brings the pallet, or pallets, of bagged pellets when he sends his Installer out to clean the flue and take apart to clean the pellet stove, itself. He says a pellet stove must be cleaned at-least once a year.... That's a larger view of the cost and pellet supply worry of a pellet stove that offsets the big "Plus" of convinence/away from home for work of living with it.

I chose a woodburning fireplace insert with a dual blower. With the variable blower speed on full, it is noisy, but unless the temps are below the lower 20's, the blower isn't always run full speed. I am still young enough to cut my own wood, so that's a plus. I live a mile from a city park that's filled with tall and old Pecan trees that do come down when a bad storm. The park supervisor is glad not to have to deal with the large pieces, and I get free wood for the cutting.... The word "Free" means I'm still out about 3 gallons of fuel/oil mix, 2 gallons of bar oil, and the cost of sharpening three or four 20" chains, but it's nothing like $180-$225 a cord....dumped delivered and usually not a full cord.  Also, because I'm building my own solar electric system, I bought a $25 meter called a "Kill-a-Watt" meter to measure different appliances and their wattage draw. I found that the dual blower running on high actually pulled low wattages. So, to still be able to get the most BTU output on a full load of wood, and prevent any worry of over-firing the insert, I bought a 400 watt 12v to 120v battery inverter to run the blower in case we lose grid power.

Lastly, should some health issue become a problem for me, and I can't cut my own wood, I've seen a special grate you can buy. If the economy doesn't crash in the coming 3 to 9 months, and pellets are still available at the local stove vendor or Walmart, this unique grate is designed in such a way that you can burn a pile of wood pellets and add more pellets as needed, inside your wood burning stove or insert.... Goggle to find it as I can't remember its name.

Do what's best for your needs,
Bill


----------



## Sprinter (Oct 30, 2012)

> , I've seen a special grate you can buy. If the economy doesn't crash in the coming 3 to 9 months, and pellets are still available at the local stove vendor or Walmart, this unique grate is designed in such a way that you can burn a pile of wood pellets and add more pellets as needed, inside your wood burning stove or insert.... Goggle to find it as I can't remember its name.


That raises an interesting point. I may be wrong, but it seems that the price of a ton of pellets is roughly the same as a ton of the Biobricks, or Energy Logs, or Homefire Logs talked about on the forum. If your primary objection to a wood stove is the inconvenience, messiness, space, etc of cordwood, you could still have a wood stove and burn those bricks or logs exclusively if you wanted, or just get a small amount of nice, neat, hardwood to supplement. Best of both words, it would seem, with the fuel costs being about the same. Plus, you have the flexibility of burning wood when you want or need to.

If you stick with the pellet stove, though, the reasons are good ones. But you can still use a stove to burn alternate, manufactured fuels. May have been mentioned here before, but I think you do have to be more careful not to burn too much of this rather rich, dry material at once, to avoid overheating the stove.

Good luck either way.


----------

